# Dwarf Gourami help!



## sunstar93 (Sep 6, 2012)

First off, I would like to say to PLEASE NOT lecture me about "tank size" or "stocking" or anything...I consulted with my dad (who has owned several freshwater & saltwater tanks for over 20 years) and he assured me it was fine! I have more than adequate filtration and I am very diligent about keeping the tank and gravel clean! Thank you.

*I only got my Dwarf Gourami last night*
(I took this from the betta section thinking it would help)
Housing 
What size is your tank? 10 gallons
What temperature is your tank? 78*-79*
Does your tank have a filter? yes!
Does your tank have an air stone or other type of aeration? yes
Is your tank heated? yes
What tank mates does your fish live with? 4 cories (2 adults, 2 juveniles)- they have lived in the tank for 2 months

Food
What type of food do you feed your fish? Wardley tropical flakes & Tetra sun dried baby shrimp (as a snack)
How often do you feed your fish? twice a day, so far he's only had two shrimp

Maintenance 
How often do you perform a water change? I usually do two 25% changes a week w/ gravel vacuuming, every other week I replace a 25% change with a 50% change
What percentage of the water do you change when you perform a water change? twice a week (usually Sunday and Wednesday, although I did one tonight)
What type of additives do you add to the water when you perform a water change? API Water Conditioner, first time putting in Prime to neutralize the ammonia thinking it would help & added in a little stress coat (usually only add in water conditioner)

Water Parameters:
Have you tested your water? If so, what are the following parameters?

Ammonia: 0.5 (that's straight from the tap, got some Prime to help neutralize it)
Nitrite: 0
Nitrate: 0
pH: 8.5...a little high but the water around here is terrible
Hardness: very soft
Alkalinity: very alkiline (can't remember the number)

Symptoms and Treatment
How has your fish's appearance changed? His appearance is the same, color is very bright.
How has your fish's behavior changed? Yesterday he was acting perfectly fine when I brought him home, acclimated him and he ate like a champ. Didn't bother the cories and was exploring the tank. This morning he seemed fine (I was late to class and didn't really have time to watch him closely, just sprinkled in some food and left). This afternoon when I got home I noticed he was darting around the tank and would pause to curl his whole body into a "c-shape". He is still eating well, when I fed him tonight his appetite was still good. Now he is "glass-surfing" non-stop, he is breathing heavily (like his gills are moving very rapidly) and he is still curling. I checked him over and I cannot see any evidence of external parasites or anything, so it may be something inside him or in the tank. The curline is very disturbing because it looks painful as he kind of wiggles his tail and like he is cringing.
When did you start noticing the symptoms? This afternoon, around noon when I got back from class.
Have you started treating your fish? If so, how? added some Prime to the water as I learned that DGs are very sensitive to ammonia levels. I also have a small Umbrella plant that I planted today to help soak up the neutralized ammonia. Also, while I was changing the water, I put him in a container with some dissolved AQ salt hoping it would allow him to de-stress a bit.
Does your fish have any history of being ill? not sure, when I watched him in the store he seemed perfectly fine (I watched him for about 10 minutes and he was fine)
How old is your fish (approximately)? not sure but he is at least 2" - 2.5" long so he is I think an adult.


I would very much appreciate help with my new fishy! I am currently working on bringing the ammonia down but if anyone also has suggestions about it they are welcome. Thank you in advance!!


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

The ammonia is high from having 4 cories and a gourami in the 10g


----------



## sunstar93 (Sep 6, 2012)

The ammonia level is what is coming out of the tap! I've tested it in a cup before I added anything to it and right after I got it out of the sink and that is what is was...sorry should have made that clearer lol. It's ridiculous how high the ammonia is in my town!! (and it was like that whenever I only had my betta in both his 3 gallon and 10 gallon by himself lol)


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

bump.

Did you post this on tropicalfishkeeping yet?


----------



## sunstar93 (Sep 6, 2012)

Thanks!
And yes I did! I'm not sure if you got my PM yet but someone suggested that it might be because he can see his reflection and he thinks it is another male. The males do a "confrontation" dance where they curl their nose to their tale and race around and dance...that's probably it!!


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

I did get your pm, just takes forever to write back because we both always write novels haha but hopefully this is the reason and it's not anything more serious!!


----------



## inuudo (Aug 21, 2012)

My tap water is 0.25 ppm, but my fish tanks all have 0 ppm because the beneficial bacteria takes care of it. Yours should do the same if you cycled your tank.


----------



## sunstar93 (Sep 6, 2012)

Hmm...My tank _is_ cycled...maybe it is those strips I use they are probly not that accurate, but I cannot afford a master kit right now (although! I did see a liquid ammonia kit at petco..Christmas haha). Maybe it is not cycled enough? But thanks!! (I'm glad I'm not the only one with iffy water...it didn't used to be like that but it is university water lol).


----------



## sunstar93 (Sep 6, 2012)

Oh no...I think the umbrella plant I bought from Petco is not meant to be kept fully submerged...id hate for it to rot and have wasted money on it!


----------



## guardianfyre (Jul 23, 2011)

Umbrella plants are semi-aquatic. They're meant to be used in ripariums and viquariums/vivariums. I'd take it back and switch it for an Anubias or something similar.


----------



## sunstar93 (Sep 6, 2012)

Yeah I had the thread "umbrella plant?".... It is a peace Lilly! Not sure I can take it back since it is already planted in my tank...I still have all the gel cubes and the tube but I will be sure to call tomorrow or go in and try to return it...I feel kinda dumb lol. At least I found out now!


----------



## guardianfyre (Jul 23, 2011)

If I remember correctly, Petco should have the same policy on their plants as they do on their fish as far as returns/exchanges go. Not for dead certain on that though, since I work for the competition.


----------



## sunstar93 (Sep 6, 2012)

Okay because it is still alive and healthy, I have the receipt and I am going to return it. Thank you!


----------

